
Magic and the Brain: Teller Reveals the Neuroscience of Illusion - brk
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/ff_neuroscienceofmagic
======
SwellJoe
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=574099>

